# Ski UTAH! Deer Valley - The next Aspen



## aspiringArchitect (Dec 6, 2008)

These are my pictures from my ski trip to Park City. We were unfortunatly only there for three full days, and all three of them we spent at Deer Valley. SKI Magazine consistantly rates DV as the top _ski_ resort in North America, (no snowboarders are allowed) and once you are there to see for yourself, it's easy to see why. They have awesome food, nice staff, nice groomed runs, and you can't forget about the kleenex boxes at every lift. The huge homes overlooking the runs give you something to gawk at, too. Only if you are tired of the mountains, of course. There is no doubt that this place is on it's way to becoming the next Aspen, if it isn't there already.

Anyway, sorry, I feel like I am trying to sell you on the place or something. It was just _that_ awesome.

Alright enough. Let's get to the pictures.

We begin with the view coming down Homeward Bound, looking east towards Colorado. No picture does this justice, but it gives you an idea.





































Now for some shots of one of DV's three "villages." This is the mid-mountain one.












































One of their massive lodges.




































ALthough it dosn't look like much from the outside, this is Utah's highest rated hotel...

...but not for long. THIS one is of the St Regis, which as you can see, is still being constructed.

















Gotta love those mountains.

Now, yet another super fancy resort going up at DV's third, mountain top, village. The Montage.

















The Empire Lodge




























And now for some trailside homes.....












































































































Now over to Deer Crest, on the far north part of the resort, where we take the gondola down. Just for the heck of it.









Deer Crest is DV's most exclusive community... so far.





















































The SKI Dream Home










On the way back down to the main lodge, there was this sign:


----------



## chithanh119 (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Nice views. I would like to see more pics from the slopes.
It's interesting that it looks much less high, even it is on the same altitude as European ski areas.


----------



## tonyboy (Mar 2, 2006)

utterly gorgeous pictures...:banana:


----------



## Skycrap (May 31, 2006)

Not a lot of snow. The mountains are to flat... 
Maybe i'm just a little spoiled with Switzerland. 
But the houses are very, very nice!
Tommorrow i'm going to Alpenarena, Flims, Laax Falera. 

To give you an idea (I will post my pictures after the comming week.)


----------



## aspiringArchitect (Dec 6, 2008)

No, there was not a lot of snow that week. Some people we talked to said this year was one of the worst ones they ever had. However last year, there was so much snow that you couldn't even walk out your door! The average for the Wasatch Mountains are 500 inches a year. That's almost twice as much as Colorado.

I don't really understand what you mean by the mountains being "too flat?" They don't look very high in some of my pictures, yes, because most of them weren't. But down in the valley, a half hour away, they looked alot more intimidating.


----------



## Bruton (Jan 31, 2009)

The ALPS tend to be sharper sloped, but are nevertheless tiny compared to the grand Rocky Moutains which extend over 3000 km. And if you are an wildlife lover, or a geography buff, there is no comparison. And there is plenty of snow in the winter. Here are pics from nearby Wyoming. As you can see, it's not just the snow, but rather the sheer vastness of nature, which I enjoy when travelling. You just can't find this vastness in small places like Switzerland:























































Utah:


----------

